# 1991 sentra SR20 swap problem



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

I recently swapped a SR20 into a se. when i turn on the car, it bogs a lot. and when i drive it, it wont go pass 3100 rpm. but on free rev, it'll rev all the way to red line. i bought spark plugs and wire back in Feb. 2010 and i recently bought a new ignition coil and it still doing the same thing. the motor hasn't ran for 2 months. What do you guys think it is??


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

What ecu are you using? What maf sensor?


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

i am running the same ecu from my previous car. i had a 92 se-r and i got into an accident. so i took the motor out and put it into a se i bought from a friend. im using the stock MAF sensor. it was bad before but it didnt make the car run the way its running now.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The SR20DE and the GA16DE do not use the same sensors or ECUs.
It's not just a matter of swapping the engine, you need to swap the sensors and ECU as well.
Grab the sensors from your wrecked SE-R and transplant them into the swapped SE.


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

i swapped the motor, tranny ECU and harness. and when u say sensor, what sensor r u talking about?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

All of them.

lol, no the knock sensor, crank sensor(bellhousing), and anything not on the motor are all the same.


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

the crank sensor is inside the belt housing?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Should be. Theres another one in the distributor.


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

isn't the the one sit on the top right of the motor the camshaft sensor?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes.
Camshaft sensor is behind the distributor.
Crankshaft sensor is in the tranny.


----------



## yomama (Jul 9, 2010)

underneath the intake pipe. there are three connecters. one connecter is missing from the body harness. which is All RED/BLACK stripe and all BLACK/RED stripe. does anyone know what those wires lead to??


----------

